# Route advise to Mt Weather



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I am looking for a good bike route to Mt weather from Leesburg Va. Anyone interested in joining me give me a PM. I have a flexable schedule


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

If you find it, let me know....

I live just across the mountain in Berryville, and for us locals to get to Mt. Weather/601, we usually drive up the mountain and park in the commuter lot partially up the mountain. Rt. 7 is absolutely scary to climb due to the terrible, gravel filled shoulder and blazing traffic. 

Perhaps MB1 has a "secret" that none of us know about.....??

Zach

BTW - I'd be more than happy to show you a few Clarke County rides if you are interested.......


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw a rout mat on www.bikely.com. Here it is: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Fabulous-Mike-s-Leg-Ripping-Mount-Weather-Ride

It's 117k loop from Leesburg, but you could shorten it a bit. My problem with mapping out routes in that area, is I can't tell the paved roads frm the non paved roads. I mapped a route and did a pretty wicked climb up Thomas Mill Rd, and my route took me onto Canby Rd, which, as it turns out is a mile, downhill, on dirt and gravel. I took it slow, but ended up flatting a bit after I got back on pavement. I also ended up at another gravel road later in the ride and ended up turning around and finding a new route back (luckily, I brought printouts of the map).

I think there might be another route on Bikely.com that hits Mt Weather. I'd like to do Fab Mike's loop, but I'd need a a lot of time because I ride out from Ashburn. And with 4 kids, it's rare that I get that amount of time.

Also look at www.Mapmyride.com and search on Leesburg, VA, then search on Mt Weather in "keywords" and you'll get a few routes.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

JohnnyTooBad,
Thanks! I have had that same issue using maps in that area, gravel and flats. I come from Reston myself. Who is Fab Mike BTW?
Qstick333 would love to explore some routes. PM me if your heading out. 
I also try to get out once and awhile to do an 85 mile loop from Front Royal up the Skyline drive, down thru Luray, over Massanuten mtn.(sp?) mtn and back to Front Royal if anyone is interested.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

homebrew said:


> I also try to get out once and awhile to do an 85 mile loop from Front Royal up the Skyline drive, down thru Luray, over Massanuten mtn.(sp?) mtn and back to Front Royal if anyone is interested.



The PPTC ride - Sky-Mass.

They are doing the reverse - Mass-Sky on May 10

B/BB(H) * 83 * VA * 8 AM * Warren County HS (WCH) * 40°/40%
Mass Sky . It is time to get back out to the mountains to get ready for our various bike trips and tours. Call early if weather is an issue. Realize that it is 10ø colder on Skyline Drive so we will do the warmer part first. This is a climbing ride.


If at the bottom of Rt 211, you turn around and go back, you can do about 1000 more ft of climbing than Sky-Mass.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

homebrew - I have no idea who Fabulous Mike is, but I like his attitude. I'm actually thinking of Saturday, Jun 14. the reason is that it's the day before Father's Day. On Father's Day itself, my wife will be up in Baltimore with her sister for an Alicia Keys concert (ugh!). So maybe the 14th or another weekend around there, I might get a hall pass to spend most of day torturing myself up steep hills on my bike. Interested?


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

JohnyTooBad, sounds good. PM me and will set up


----------

